# BMI and donor egg



## Mollyrose (May 28, 2016)

Hello everyone😊 Was just wondering if BMI of donor would have effect on donor egg success. We have the amazing opportunity of possibly receiving donor egg from lady willing to egg share at our clinic. Clinic have told us she is very fit and healthy , 27 years old and BMI of approx 32. Do you think this would make any difference to egg quality /success?
Thanks


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi! I guess that rate BMI of your donor won't be the obstacle for you personally. It's all about how she'll deal with all the meds herself. The point is that she has to produce good quality eggs for you at a time of egg retrieval. Of course having less weight means an easier egg retrieval and fewer days of stims. So losing weight definitely helps in the long run. I believe you don't have to worry about it now. Just take your time to prepare properly for the transfer, as starting from this point the main responsibility lays upon us - recipients. Wish you all the best, may your journey be fast and sooth


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi there 

Most clinics have a bmi cut off of 30 for OEIVF. As far as I know, high bmi can affect egg quality. It can also make egg retrieval difficult. Can you get some clarity from your clinic on this?


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

I was a donor and our limit was 30 plus ask them if they have even weighed her or is the bmi come from her own disclosure of weight. She is young which is good but that's quite a high bmi


----------



## Mollyrose (May 28, 2016)

Thanks so much for your replies. We are just starting out on our ivf journey after many years so this it is all a bit of a learning curve . Have checked with clinic and the donor's weight and height do work out at this BMI but they tell me she is very sporty too. Feel bad at dissecting things about donors lifestyle but it's such a potentially life changing decision. Not sure yet whether we will go with this egg share or wait for donor egg at egg bank . 
😊 Thanks again


----------

